# otg85 deez nuts log



## OTG85 (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm back on the sauce after a break and looking to get mediocreish results for this summer. I just completed a two month post cycle therapy and feel fat,sluggish,tired, and crappy like the rest of you degenerates. I get paranoid and run two pct each year so I don't have to rely on trt for the rest of my life being that I'm only 28. I have not been in the gym much during the last two months trying to let my joints heal up. I will use gear from a few different sponsors that I already have on hand. I rep for no one and will weed out any shit gear that does not produce results. I'm still searching for a new routine to try as I'm sick of push pull routines and want to try something new.I would ask for your advice but none of you lift in a.g. so it's pointless ))


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Dannie (Apr 25, 2015)

Solid physique for being off gearz and not going to gym all that much... eating cheeseburgers in front of a TV and resting beer bottles on your belly.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 25, 2015)

Really could rest a 6 pack on this gut


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 25, 2015)

Maybe some 4 andro could do the trick


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 25, 2015)

You're a fat cunt.
Just like me. And Saney.
Thread Stickied


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm pounding down some Italian right now after this weekend it's going to get real. Time to give all my golden coral coupons to AL.


----------



## the_predator (Apr 25, 2015)

Hopefully you have some Halo 4 Her on hand....or your fucked. Pm me if you are interested Oh and I'm subbed.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 26, 2015)

I stocked up on supplements for this cycle and some pct stuff. I use d-pol with clomid and recoverd fine after a six month blast.


----------



## Dannie (Apr 26, 2015)

Holly shit, thats 2 years worth of supplements for me lol


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 26, 2015)

I traded some stuff for most of it a while back.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 26, 2015)

the_predator said:


> Hopefully you have some Halo 4 Her on hand....or your fucked. Pm me if you are interested Oh and I'm subbed.



halo 4 her is more anabolic then half the sponsors here.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 26, 2015)

Werd!


----------



## SheriV (Apr 26, 2015)

OTG85 said:


> I'm pounding down some Italian right now after this weekend it's going to get real. Time to give all my golden coral coupons to AL.




I definitely read this wrong the first time


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 26, 2015)

SheriV said:


> I definitely read this wrong the first time


You know a thing or two about that Italian meat shreiV ?


----------



## SheriV (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 27, 2015)

Ghey log so far. 
Cloudy swamp gearz?


----------



## SheriV (Apr 27, 2015)

worst marketing name ever btw


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 28, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Ghey log so far.
> Cloudy swamp gearz?


Yea there was a bad rain storm that came threw here earlier today that knocked down a transformer right in front of my gym. I even attempted to drive there in the pouring rain after work to find out it was closed.  As for gear I have about 4 weeks or less of some test prop combo left over from z. I will know instantly if it's any good and won't hesitate to trash it if not. I also have some other stuff that should come threw soon from another sponsor for backup.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 28, 2015)

SheriV said:


> worst marketing name ever btw


I'm not marketing shit besides gnc products. I think controlled labs d/pol is more legit then most of the dbol round these parts. I'm truly focusing on me my diet and less on gear.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 28, 2015)

2cc of test prop tren combo.I feel good today I have a few bottles of yoked original popped two before the gym and got a great pump. I want to start using insulin needles for my injections because of noticeable scar tissue from abuse in the past. Is one inch insulin needles deep enough?

legs
leg press
4 plates total for 20
6 plates for 20
8 plates for 20
12 plates for 17
 lunges on smith machine 
50 lbs(25) each side 12 reps each leg
70x12x2
hack squats 
4 plates 12x3
leg extension 130x12,140x10,130x12
ham curls 140x12x3
hip abductor 100x20x2
ab wheel 90 roll outs total

stationary bike 10 minutes 

I been having lots of knee pains the last few months even scared my knee is slightly torn. I was addicted to legs and loved squats but no longer able to without pain. I been taking msm and a new joint supplement by controlled labs that has good reviews. I will eventually need my knee scoped but I'm currently the only one working and have to put my kids first.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 28, 2015)

Hopefully this shit is decent.I know they had problems but I always had good results from the tren.Hopefully there test in here and my dick don't die. I might compare it to some other test prop and tren. I should know in about a week if it's worth a fuck.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 29, 2015)

Slin pins are fine depth wise - just pin your cock


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Apr 29, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Slin pins are fine depth wise - just pin your cock



slin pin would go right through mine... I got the girth of toddler


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 29, 2015)

skinnyguy180 said:


> slin pin would go right through mine... I got the girth of toddler


 Pics or gtfo


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 29, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Slin pins are fine depth wise - just pin your cock


Yea my ass is scared up like a fat chicks cottage cheese.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 29, 2015)

Shoulders

db press
35x20,55x20,70x12,65x12
military press barbell 
135x20x3
upright rows
80lbx12
90lbx9
80x10
bentover lateral raises
15x20,20x12x3
reverse butterfly 
4 sets 140
smith machine shrugs
135x15,185x12,225x9

abs machine crunches 5 sets 12
planks 3 sets hold for 1 minute
calves 4 sets seated 90lb

need to get stronger felt weak as fuck and forced myself to finish this workout.I forgot my pre workout at home. I will also start using purple wrath during my workout to help. Tomorrow I will pin another 2cc of test tren combo. I kind of want to use a oral but promised myself I would give myself a year break. 8 more months to go


----------



## Tesla (Apr 29, 2015)

I haven't used an oral in years....Being a pinn cushion kinda blows, but my liver thanked me the other day!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 30, 2015)

Werd, I've hardly touched orals.  They're for nbs.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 30, 2015)

Tesla said:


> I haven't used an oral in years....Being a pinn cushion kinda blows, but my liver thanked me the other day!!


Yea last year I used three orlals and I started to feel like shit even off the orals. My last dmz run really took a toll on my body. I felt feverish and a ill like feeling for like two months. I think prince was posining off members.


----------



## Kazdad (Apr 30, 2015)

OTG85 said:


> Hopefully this shit is decent.I know they had problems but I always had good results from the tren.Hopefully there test in here and my dick don't die. I might compare it to some other test prop and tren. I should know in about a week if it's worth a fuck.




How do you like their products so far? I have been using strictly their gear for almost 2 months and have had nothing but great shit to say about them. Got a few buddies of mine on their shit too and they are loving the test e, and sust. I just got my Tren ace in today, gonna run that shit in about a month or so.


----------



## OTG85 (May 1, 2015)

Well it's day four yesterday I did not workout because my body was so sore. Take in mind I have not lifted much in the past two months.So far I feel ok my libido seemed to be trt quality yesterday a few strange boners. Other then that I can't say much yet.


----------



## Kazdad (May 1, 2015)

OTG85 said:


> Well it's day four yesterday I did not workout because my body was so sore. Take in mind I have not lifted much in the past two months.So far I feel ok my libido seemed to be trt quality yesterday a few strange boners. Other then that I can't say much yet.



Hahah, I too suffer from the crazy timed boners. I find it funny, I will be at work operating a piece of machinery and BAM mafucka rocks up.. Time to slap him against my stomach and keep on moving. I am excited to run the Tren Ace, but I will run some more dbol and then use the tren to solidify any gains possible from the dbol. Idk, something I wanted to try. Anyways, I may end up buying more Tren Ace. My wife keeps bitching at me because I keep spending money..... Buuuuut she will never understand it hahah.


----------



## OTG85 (May 1, 2015)

Back and biceps

Wide pullups assisted machine(pussy)
40lbs 20 reps
30lbs 15 reps
25lbs 12 reps
no assist 8 reps

 Wide lat pull down 130lbs 20 reps
140 lbs 20 reps
160lbs 12 reps (2) sets

narrow grip pull down 

150x20
160x15

db lat pull
55lbx 15
70x15
80x12

barbell rows

135x15
185x15
225x12x2

barbell curl
75x15
95x12x3

incline alternative db curls
30x12 each
35x12
40x9

preacher curls with a db(someone was doing arms on the real preacher curl bar)
40lb x12 each arm 
35x15 each arm
30x15 each arm

100 ab roll outs with wheel

feeling great my neovar is kicking in nicely I think. I used my yoked today and my purple wrath amino drink during my workout. I felt like I could have kept going. My legs are still sore from that pussy ass leg workout the other day. I have to step my leg game up to keep my pathetic size I obtained.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 1, 2015)

OTG85 said:


> Yea last year I used three orlals and I started to feel like shit even off the orals. My last dmz run really took a toll on my body. I felt feverish and a ill like feeling for like two months. I think prince was posining off members.



That was because member let his board die.


----------



## SheriV (May 1, 2015)

I loved this board too 

now I'm stuck at ASF


----------



## OTG85 (May 1, 2015)

I have a total of 100 post at Asf I refused to go there. I believe this place will come back eventually.


----------



## OTG85 (May 1, 2015)

Heavyiron doesn't even post here anymore


----------



## theCaptn' (May 2, 2015)

He does when he's fat. Expect him back soon.


----------



## OTG85 (May 2, 2015)

Heavy is free basing kratom and running a trt dose from every sponsor. My hero!


----------



## SFW (May 2, 2015)

Subbed for tren abuse.


----------



## OTG85 (May 3, 2015)

Is that to wipe the sperm off your lappy^^^


----------



## OTG85 (May 3, 2015)

5/2 was chest

barbell bench press
135x20,185x20,225x15,275x8,315x2
incline bb 
185x15x3,225x12
incline db flys
45x12x3
cable crossovers 
3 sets 
machine bench press
2 sets burn out 205


skull crushers
95x12x3
rope pull downs
3 sets 135 12 reps slow and pull the rope outward each rep

rollout ab wheels 125
machine crunches 2 sets 25

feeling great strength is returning and I'm feeling focused.I have not yet got any night swets or tren cough but I can tell it's working. I should know more after this week. Three more weeks to go still fat


----------



## OTG85 (May 3, 2015)

5/3 played basketball for almost 2 hours. I'm actually going to see about getting my knee scoped this week and cost. My knee is killing me but I'm a idiot and will keep pushing until my knee gives


----------



## OTG85 (May 5, 2015)

5/4
shoulders 

db military press
30x20,55x20,70x15,80x12,90x6
bb upright row
90lb x 15
115x12x2
90x10

bent over lateral db
15x20
20x15
25x12
30x8

reverse flys on machine
130x15x3

front lateral raises db
20x12x3

25 minutes on tredmill


----------



## OTG85 (May 5, 2015)

5/5

legs

smith machine squats to bench 

135x15,185x15,225x12,185x12

leg press
4 plates total 15 reps
6 plates total 15 reps
8 plates total 12 slow reps 
10 plates 12 slow reps

leg extension 
130x15
135x15
145x12
150x9

ham curls 160x12x3

hack squats 140lbs x 12 x3

My knee is throbbing and my appointment is not to Monday. I barley made it threw this workout and I know I will be hurting tomorrow. It's crazy how fast I loose leg size when not squatting heavy. Rip my quads!! Now the gear is working ok so far but still early. Strength is noticeably up and last night I had tren wet dreams. I woke up swety as fuck.Other then that not much to write about.


----------



## SheriV (May 5, 2015)

assload of anti inflammatories and ice, man

I'd consider wrapping that knee too....with locking and other bs I'd be surprised if it isn't a meniscus tear


----------



## OTG85 (May 5, 2015)

SheriV said:


> assload of anti inflammatories and ice, man
> 
> I'd consider wrapping that knee too....with locking and other bs I'd be surprised if it isn't a meniscus tear


I'm almost 100% positive it's a meniscus tear. Fucking sucks but I'm not going to stop lifting. Hopefully I can get it scoped real soon and recover so I can build my wheels back.


----------



## the_predator (May 6, 2015)

SheriV said:


> I loved this board too
> 
> now I'm stuck at ASF


Truth


----------



## the_predator (May 6, 2015)

OTG85 said:


> I have a total of 100 post at Asf I refused to go there. I believe this place will come back eventually.


I hope you are right!


----------



## SheriV (May 6, 2015)

me too fuck..someone find charley and cube ..and the guy with the trippy sig ..darkgeared god...pls

NOW!


----------



## OTG85 (May 6, 2015)

Saney is starting lucky 7 back there is hope


----------



## the_predator (May 6, 2015)

SheriV said:


> me too fuck..someone find charley and cube ..and the guy with the trippy sig ..darkgeared god...pls
> 
> NOW!


This^ Man there use to be some outrageous threads!


----------



## the_predator (May 6, 2015)

OTG85 said:


> Saney is starting lucky 7 back there is hope


----------



## OTG85 (May 6, 2015)

Today was a off day. I did lhjo to sheriv pics if this counts for foreArm (1)


----------



## theCaptn' (May 7, 2015)

SheriV said:


> me too fuck..someone find charley and cube ..and the guy with the trippy sig ..darkgeared god...pls
> 
> NOW!



Cube got shanked.
Bring back Dr Sil!


----------



## SheriV (May 7, 2015)

no fuckin good

this log has potential


----------



## OTG85 (May 7, 2015)

Back n biceps

pullups 50 wide grip 
pulldowns wide grip
170 x12x3
pulldowns narrow grip
160x12x3
db row
55x15,70x12,80x12,90x9
machine rows
180x12x3

standing bb curl
70x12,80x12,100x12
db preacher curls 
25x15,35x15,40x12

feeling good leaning down some and definitely getting stronger.Bad news my gear from another sponsor has been sitting in customs for two weeks  When I get free gear it lands with no problem every time. I go ahead and pay for gear and it gets fucked every time. I was counting on that gear for my blast.I got two more weeks of this ep line left. I actually liking this mixture z put together.I wouldn't mind a few more weeks of this run .


----------



## OTG85 (May 7, 2015)

Muscles are filling out nicely it's only been two weeks I'm impressed after 2 month lay off


----------



## SFW (May 7, 2015)

So the mix cut gears are g2g. Praise Allah!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 8, 2015)

OTG85 said:


> Muscles are filling out nicely it's only been two weeks I'm impressed after 2 month lay off



Yes fuckable. Very. Fuckable like goat.


----------



## OTG85 (May 8, 2015)

I woke up this morning and my swet smelled like apple cider vinegar. Was very disturbing. My lady friend was like you have issues. Tren swet is very very ill.


----------



## Kazdad (May 8, 2015)

OTG85 said:


> I woke up this morning and my swet smelled like apple cider vinegar. Was very disturbing. My lady friend was like you have issues. Tren swet is very very ill.



I have been running tren ace @ 100mg ED for like 4 days so far and no sides. No night sweats or insomnia. 

But this log has a lot going for it. Keep fuckin shit up.


----------



## SheriV (May 8, 2015)

OTG85 said:


> Muscles are filling out nicely it's only been two weeks I'm impressed after 2 month lay off




ya..thats pretty good for such a short time...


----------



## rambo99 (May 8, 2015)

How did I miss this thread? I'll have to go back and read it all. I already saw SFW praising Allah lmao!!


----------



## rambo99 (May 8, 2015)

Good job so far man, that's great for only 2 weeks.


----------



## OTG85 (May 8, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## OTG85 (May 10, 2015)

Chest
Db bench press
55lbx15,70x15,90x15,110x12 (my gym db only go to 110)
Incline db bench
95x12x3
Leg press
8 plates x 20,10 plates x 20, 16 plates x12x2
Leg curls 155x15,175x2x2
Pull ups 50 5 sets 10
Lat pulldowns 4 sets 180x12 slow 
Military press 70x12,80x12,85x12
Laterals 30x12x3
Reverse butterfly machine 
120x12x3 slow and steady


----------



## OTG85 (May 10, 2015)

Today was legs

leg press
4 plates total 25 reps
6 plates total 15 reps
8 plates total 15 reps (to much for knee)
6 plates total 15 reps
4 plates total 15 reps
4 plates total 20 reps 

smith thy machine squat 
135x12x5

hack squat 70 lbs x 20 reps x 3 sets

my legs are really loosing size drastically.I had a Mri ordered but could take 2-3 weeks to actually get it scheduled. I was given pain pills and naproxen kind of helps but not much.I'm hoping with light weight high reps and legs twice a week I can put on some size. The tren is really agitating the fuck out of me. I want to punch ppl in the face at work. Mind over matter I calm myself down. Night swets also suck. I wake up smelling like vinegar every night.


----------



## OTG85 (May 12, 2015)

Back 
lat pull downs wide grip
150x15
160x12
170x9
180x12 (longer rest all other sets were 1 min rest)
160x12

close grip pull down
170x12
160x15

machine weighted rows 
4 sets of weird assorted weights lol

 Barbell bent over row
1 45 pound plate 12 reps
2 plates 12 reps
3 plates 12 reps
4 plates 12 struggling reps

pullup machine 
60lb assist 17 reps
45lb assist 12 reps
20 lb assist 8 reps (lats are toast)

preacher curl 
3 sets 2,35 pound plates 12reps

short straight bar curls
80lbx12x3 nice and slow

i actually just got the tren cough real bad this injection it's a new cracked open bottle.I was seeing spots it sucked so bad.  Ready to end this ace run and switch to a more longer version of tren and test.Even every other day injections annoy me these days.


----------



## Dannie (May 13, 2015)

Phenomenal results, I see a lot of potential here. 
Have you checked that batch number for me?


----------



## OTG85 (May 16, 2015)

Hey brother it totally slipped my mind.I will look today


----------



## OTG85 (May 16, 2015)

I had two take a few days off for the gym this week due to work and traveling and no fucking gym. Last night I actually did pull-ups and push-ups 
75 pullups and 350 push-ups.
i'm officially on dry land and about to go sfw shortly.One more week left on the mini tren ace prop run. So far I'm very happy with my results.Mood is better,Libido is pretty par not that crazy want fuck everything test boner but a nice chubby every now and then. I think this is a great combo for a beginner that wants to try tren for the first time and and also great for advanced fat guys trying to make a return like myself.


----------



## OTG85 (May 16, 2015)

Today was back and bi's

Pull ups 50 total 6 sets
V grip pulldown 180x15x4
One arm db row 70x12,85x12,100x10 no wraps
Bent over bb row 135x12x2,185x12
Long bar pulldown 200x10x2

Bb curl 85x15,95x12,115x8
Incline db alternative curls 35x12x3
Preacher curls 70x12,90x12x2


----------



## OTG85 (May 16, 2015)

So what should I use next was thinking of only 8 week cycle but what's 6 months going to hurt. Maybe some test,eq,winny


----------



## Kazdad (May 16, 2015)

OTG85 said:


> So what should I use next was thinking of only 8 week cycle but what's 6 months going to hurt. Maybe some test,eq,winny



I am not a fan of winny at all. My joints hurt so bad while running winny. Squats, hack squats, any time of curls or tricep work are all out of the question. I was pretty much Oding on Glucosamine and fishoil while running winny, and it did not matter.

Test, Eq, Sust is a really nice stack to run. Or even some test eq and anavar would produce some really nice results.


----------



## OTG85 (May 17, 2015)

Yea winny hurts joints but I like the vascularity it brings in in such a short time.


----------



## OTG85 (May 17, 2015)

Legs 
 machine hack squats 2 plates 20 reps
 4x15x4

leg press 
4 plates 15 reps
6 plates 15 reps
8 plates 15 reps
10 plates 12 reps
6 plates 15 reps
4 plates 15 reps

hamstring curls 4 sets
 leg extensions 4 sets

abs machine crunches 100 total 
ab roller 50 total


----------



## OTG85 (May 17, 2015)

Got some mk-2866 is this worth taking on cycle??


----------



## theCaptn' (May 18, 2015)

OTG85 said:


> Got some mk-2866 is this worth taking on cycle??



It won't cure the hiv
You want to do long comfortable cycles just hit test n EQ maybe some prov.


----------



## OTG85 (May 18, 2015)

I'm immune to hiv no worries. Got me a nice little present today when I got home.


----------



## OTG85 (May 18, 2015)

Off to do chest. Here is my Xmas gift that came early.


----------



## OTG85 (May 20, 2015)

Smashed chest today

barbell bench press 
135x20,225x20,275x10,295x7,315x5(last rep failed) 

incline bench press
135x15,225x15,225x15 185x12

incline db fly
30x12,40x12,50x12

machine fly
160x15x2

cable crossover 3 sets

skull crushers 
65x12,85x10x2

15lb db kick back 3 sets 10 each arm

rope pull down 4 sets 15

ab roller 3 sets 20

three more days left of this tren run and will immediately go into sust 600 mg and in 1 month winstrol,eq,sust and clen. This has been a great short blast I'm very impressed with the gains in the short time frame. Sides are no crazy libido,night swets and crazy dreams of my x gf always with other dudes and I get angry still weird.


----------



## Kazdad (May 24, 2015)

OTG85 said:


> Off to do chest. Here is my Xmas gift that came early.



That is killer. I need a a xmas gift like that


----------



## OTG85 (May 25, 2015)

Off the tren ace and pretty impressed with the results. I only ran it for 4 weeks and used only 50mg a day of prop and ace from euro pharmacies. I dropped 10 lbs down to 211 and a significant amount of bf. Sides were very manageable nothing to bad.


----------



## OTG85 (May 25, 2015)

I have some stuff from quality I will be using tomorrow stay tubed


----------



## theCaptn' (May 25, 2015)

I thought you were fatter than that. And why is your cock not hanging out?


----------



## OTG85 (May 25, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> I thought you were fatter than that. And why is your cock not hanging out?


 I was
almost 225 at one point at 5'9 that's a lot of weight on your frame. My cock is small and I make up for it by doing steroids like the rest of you all right??


----------



## Airbornejonny18b (Jun 2, 2015)

OTG85 said:


> Yea winny hurts joints but I like the vascularity it brings in in such a short time.


I realize this is an older post, but var gives me great vascularity as well. I never noticed a major increase in vascularity from Winny. Test prop and masteron give me ropes of veins.


----------



## Airbornejonny18b (Jun 2, 2015)

OTG85 said:


> I was
> almost 225 at one point at 5'9 that's a lot of weight on your frame. My cock is small and I make up for it by doing steroids like the rest of you all right??


Bro, just take some growth and pray it grows the cock instead of givin u growth jaw or somethin. Lolol


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 2, 2015)

Airbornejonny18b said:


> Bro, just take some growth and pray it grows the cock instead of givin u growth jaw or somethin. Lolol


Heavy says it made his inch worm grow. I might have to give it a try.


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm currently using sust 300 from quality steroids for the moment waiting for something special to happen :/


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 8, 2015)

I think it's time to make a account at Asf rip imf


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2015)

This log is Ghey. ASF is cunting


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 9, 2015)

My log is over why bother no one even post here anymore.Maybe I will make a bop account.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2015)

Lol


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm still following the gheyness. Hope that means something to you


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm waiting for blown kneecaps or meth addiction


----------



## SheriV (Jun 10, 2015)

OTG85 said:


> I think it's time to make a account at Asf rip imf




I wouldn't ...I suspect that one will die too...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 10, 2015)

Someone say ghey


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 10, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm waiting for blown kneecaps or meth addiction


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 10, 2015)

SheriV said:


> I wouldn't ...I suspect that one will die too...



yea it looks gay there!


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 10, 2015)

dieseljimmy said:


> Someone say ghey



Is that vin diesel and Paul walker lmfao


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 10, 2015)

This bunk sust and winny is giving me a nice placebo affect where I think I'm big.


----------



## PK2 (Jun 10, 2015)

Cute Tattoos bro....


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 10, 2015)

Looks like someone shat on your floor


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 10, 2015)

PK2 said:


> Cute Tattoos bro....



Don't be butt hurt he was right about the buy sell trade. Maybe not nice. But right


----------



## PK2 (Jun 10, 2015)

Lmao He's was just mad his gear is bunk... But any badass that has lips tattooed on his belly, I'm questioning his badass"izm lol 

My butt is only hurt a tad.. But there's way to fix new seller issues..


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 10, 2015)

PK2 said:


> Lmao He's was just mad his gear is bunk... But any badass that has lips tattooed on his belly, I'm questioning his badass"izm lol
> 
> My butt is only hurt a tad.. But there's way to fix new seller issues..



Its ok man no one was going to try your bath brew in the first place.We have enough bunk sources here no need for another no labels or capped infection causing shit gear!


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 10, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Looks like someone shat on your floor



Spent the kids diaper money on gears from pk2


----------



## PK2 (Jun 10, 2015)

OTG85 said:


> Its ok man no one was going to try your bath brew in the first place.We have enough bunk sources here no need for another no labels or capped infection causing shit gear!



It's Vermo gear with numbers that check out...
Far from bunk or bathtub brew.. 

I wouldn't be questioning my gear either, seeing as your the one running bunk shit..


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm not questioning my gear yet tator tot it's a new source and I just started my run with the gear.


----------



## PK2 (Jun 10, 2015)

Subbed for the results then Hoss


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 11, 2015)

Lol hoss.
I like chief personally.


----------



## PK2 (Jun 11, 2015)

Lmao I said Hoss because he called me Tator! Lol

That okay pumpkin?! 
Sorry Chief


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 11, 2015)

OTG85 said:


> This bunk sust and winny is giving me a nice placebo affect where I think I'm big.


Nice. I always wanted pistol tattoos Wesley Pipes style


----------



## Tesla (Jun 11, 2015)

Yeah, I say Chief all the time. 
Careful with that when your're at an Indian casino.Trust me, I know!! lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 12, 2015)

Tesla said:


> Yeah, I say Chief all the time.
> Careful with that when your're at an Indian casino.Trust me, I know!! lol



Haha!


----------



## aydinaslan978 (Jun 12, 2015)

hi


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi random person with one post in my log


----------



## aydinaslan978 (Jun 12, 2015)

t?rk?e bilen var mı


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 12, 2015)

No I don't want buyout cc dumps


----------



## aydinaslan978 (Jun 12, 2015)

ne diyon


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 12, 2015)

Is cappy at it again with the gimmicks?


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 12, 2015)

aydinaslan978 said:


> ne diyon


Post cock pics or gtfo


----------



## PK2 (Jun 12, 2015)

aydinaslan978 said:


> hi


----------

